# SRC Injector pump



## circlejacres (Sep 13, 2010)

I have an IH986 w ith an SRC injector pump. The pump primer is leaking so I unscrewed the barrel assembly from the pump but cant figure out how to get the plunger from inside the barrel. Any know the trick or where to buy a new assembly? Cant find anything online.


----------

